# Skating Moose- Christmas Ornament- KNIT



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

The holiday season is arriving quickly and it is with excitement that I introduce my Christmas ornament design for all my friends here.
Meet Marvin and Millie- the Alberta Skating Moose!
Millie, in her bright red cardy and matching scarf is eagerly awaiting the undivided attention of the handsome male Marvin who has just come into sight. 
Marvin, aloof and not wanting to appear too eager, has spotted Millie from far off and he knows that soon they both will be hand in hand skating on the neighbourhood pond. 
An easy knit, these moose make a novel addition to any Christmas tree or as a table topper. 
Each is sporting ice skates and the pattern included the instructions for the crafting of these.
The female was knit with Carons Simply Soft and the male with Patons Astra as the brown colour was not available in the Simply Soft. It does bring to light the difference in size when one does not use the same yarn.

This pattern is available on my Craftsy, Ravelry and Etsy stores for 4.00
Paypal is preferred but I will accept cheques or money orders if you PM me first.

Immediate download: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/skating-moose--christmas-ornament

Happy Knitting Everyone and Happy Holidays! xo


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

. Pattern please.. :thumbup:  
Love them


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cute


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

clavettek said:


> . Pattern please.. :thumbup:
> Love them


Original pattern available on any of my stores: Craftsy, Ravelry and Etsy.. Merry Christmas!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Just love them & the story tale! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; You are one very talented lady!
So pleased you got them made & pattern up & running! Hugs xox &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Love them both!!!! Too cute!! I love your detail! ;0)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

These guys are too cute! I fixed your link so it's clickable.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you, Tat'sgran! they are cute!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

What a darling duo!


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

Wonderful. I think you did a splendid job.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello from moose country. You have done a great job with your creations.

So cute.

SEA


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

WOW! such a beautiful, detailed work!I dont' think I have the patience tough to make them. But it is lovely to see yours!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

ohhh I love thesexxx


----------



## Jimcasmom (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the figures; like to knit but hate to stuff things.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Could you give the size of them, please? How many inches tall?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous work &#128158;


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

JillF said:


> Could you give the size of them, please? How many inches tall?


Good morning! These two are approx. 9-10" tall x 5-6" wide if knit in the recommended yarns. Of course if you use dk or a lighter yarn they will be a bit smaller. Happy Holidays! xo Tat'sgran


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Super cute!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Too cute!


----------

